# good sites for background checks??



## 82hazel (Aug 25, 2013)

I need to know about good sites for background checks.......

Need something through....

Thanks!


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

82hazel said:


> I need to know about good sites for background checks.......
> 
> Need something through....
> 
> Thanks!


Usually most of your local sheriffs offices provide a website now for that particular county, and on those you can pull up anyone who has been arrested for anything over the past 10 years.


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

I personally did a full back ground check on my husbands gf. I seen it advertised on Oprah. Find People, Lookup Phone Numbers, Run Background Checks, Access Public Records | USSearch.com I found out lots... known family members, lawsuits, being sued for not paying medical bills, court records, known addresses, EVERY LAST NAME shes had, divorces. I showed my attorney SHE WAS shocked! It cost aprox I believe like 39.00. WORTH EVERY PENNY


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

hereinthemidwest said:


> I personally did a full back ground check on my husbands gf. I seen it advertised on Oprah. Find People, Lookup Phone Numbers, Run Background Checks, Access Public Records | USSearch.com I found out lots... known family members, lawsuits, being sued for not paying medical bills, court records, known addresses, EVERY LAST NAME shes had, divorces. I showed my attorney SHE WAS shocked! It cost aprox I believe like 39.00. WORTH EVERY PENNY


The sheriffs websites are FREE to use and will list any crimes this person has committed felony or misdemeanor over the past 10 years.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

People really do this sort of thing?


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Holland said:


> People really do this sort of thing?


I did,showed my WW the OM prison record,his felonies,all the people he owed
money to,bankruptcy filing,his check being garnished,it showed
He had no drivers license,no home.
It showed everything,she was shocked.
Got a background check at peoplesmart.com
It helped a lot in pulling her ut of the fog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 82hazel (Aug 25, 2013)

Cee I am looking for more than a felony record. 

I am looking for addresses....assets.....things like that

Thank you....I will look into peoplesmart and ussearch


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Holland said:


> People really do this sort of thing?


I looked up a girl back when I was online dating that I went out with once, and turns out she had been arrested THREE times for stalking and property damage so let's just say that was our.......LAST date.


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

You find out WAY more then just their felony or misdemeanor records on Find People, Lookup Phone Numbers, Run Background Checks, Access Public Records | USSearch.com It showed me states she lived in before, all known addresses, last names she had and nearest family member. Very indepth report.


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

hereinthemidwest said:


> You find out WAY more then just their felony or misdemeanor records on Find People, Lookup Phone Numbers, Run Background Checks, Access Public Records | USSearch.com It showed me states she lived in before, all known addresses, last names she had and nearest family member. Very indepth report.



Let us all know how it turns out. Oh, was husband was shocked to learn his GF he was screwing around with was still married. lol


----------



## 82hazel (Aug 25, 2013)

I will let you know what I turn up. I am really wanting to see about the addresses. There is something I deeply want to confirm.....and the only way to do that is to connect the dots with an address


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

I just "Google" her name.

I also went onto our County Clerk's Website and I got Tax Records for her home.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, this is hysterical. 

My SIL went onto MugShots.com and found her WH's OW.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> People really do this sort of thing?


I do a background check on every guy I see more than once or twice. Before they know where I live I know more about them than they realize.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Dirtsearch.org is a free meta-search of public records.


----------

